# Analizan la autonomía de 36 coches eléctricos a 130 km/h... y los resultados son sorprendentes



## batería (10 Sep 2022)

Sergio Álvarez |@sergioalvarez88 |7 Sept 2022
0
Facebook Logo
Twitter Logo
Whatsapp Logo
Menéame Logo
Mail Icon





La forma de consumir energía de los coches eléctricos no se parece en nada al de los coches de combustión interna. En un coche convencional, el menor consumo de combustible se logra a velocidades sostenidas en un ciclo extraurbano. Sin embargo, en un coche eléctrico ocurre lo contrario: *en un ciclo urbano, sin influencia de la aerodinámica y con múltiples frenadas y deceleraciones, el eléctrico está en su salsa* recuperando energía de forma continua. Sin embargo, una *velocidad sostenida de 130 km/h* es el peor enemigo de un coche eléctrico.
No solo porque la aerodinámica supone un importante lastre - especialmente en el caso de los SUV y crossover - si no porque *el coche es incapaz de recuperar energía*. De hecho, los kilómetros anunciados según el ciclo combinado WLTP siempre son superiores a los homologados en la parte de circulación a alta velocidad del ciclo. Si vamos a usar nuestro coche eléctrico para largos viajes, no obstante, resulta muy interesante saber qué autonomía real nos ofrece en un ciclo extraurbano. Y es por ello que Auto Bild ha llevado a cabo un interesante experimento.


> Cualquier coche eléctrico consume mucho mas en autopista que en ciudad.








Usando 36 coches eléctricos, han agotado sus baterías a una velocidad sostenida de 130 km/h. Una velocidad común en viajes por vías rápidas, especialmente en países como Alemania o Francia. Incluso en países como España, una parte importante de los conductores circulan a 130 km/h en autovías y autopistas, aunque suponga exceder ligeramente los límites marcados por la ley. Este experimento tiene como objetivo comprobar la *autonomía real del coche eléctrico en estas condiciones concretas*, y compararla con los datos homologados.
La noticia es que* la autonomía real de los coches eléctricos es en torno a un 35% inferior a la homologada, en promedio*, en este escenario. Pero hablamos de una cifra media, y como siempre, la clave está en los detalles. Solo 7 de los 36 coches han logrado perder menos del 30% de autonomía con respecto a su cifra combinada WLTP, y ningún vehículo ha logrado superar los 500 km de autonomía en condiciones realistas de circulación: el Mercedes EQS 450+ 4MATIC se ha quedado a las puertas con 482 km, un 38,6% por debajo de sus 785 km homologados.







> En promedio, los 36 coches analizados han perdido un 35% (aproximadamente) de su autonomía con respecto a la homologación en ciclo combinado.




PosiciónCocheAutonomía WLTP (km)Autonomía real (km)Pérdida1Mercedes EQS 450+ 4MATIC78548238,6%2BMW iX xDrive5063043431,1%3Genesis Electrified G8052042717,9%4Mercedes EQE 350+66042335,9%5Polestar 2 LR (Single Motor)54237431,0%6Audi e-tron GT RS48736724,6%7Tesla Model 360236339,7%8Volkswagen ID.5 Pro Performance52034034,6%9Ford Mustang Mach-E GT50033732,6%10Porsche Taycan Turbo S46833628,2%11Hyundai Kona electric48433630,6%12Volkswagen ID.4 GTX48033230,8%13Genesis GV60 Dual Motor46633029,2%14Volkswagen ID.4 Pro RWD52032836,9%15Audi Q4 e-tron 4052032637,3%16Skoda Enyaq 8051031837,6%17Kia EV652830542,2%18Tesla Model Y Long Range53330443,0%19BMW i4 M5051029941,4%20Renault Zoe EV5037729222,5%21Hyundai Ioniq 5 AWD45429036,1%22KIa e-Soul 64 kWh45228038,1%23Mercedes EQV 30034927321,8%24Renault Megane EV60 22045026840,4%25Hyundai Ioniq 5 RWD50726148,5%26Polestar 2 Long Range (Dual Motor)48225846,5%27Opel Zafira e-Life33025024,2%28Volvo XC40 Recharge P642522746,6%29CUPRA Born 77 kWh49622654,4%30Mercedes EQA 25042622247,9%31Volkswagen ID.3 Pro 58 kWh42621649,3%32Mercedes EQB 35042320052,7%33Opel Combo e-Life28017138,9%34Peugeot e-Rifter28016441,4%35Honda e22215331,1%36Mazda MX-3020014030,0%
Este caso es paradigmático, ya que es *el coche eléctrico con mayor autonomía del mercado en estos momentos* y uno de los más indicados para viajes largos - y con todo, no podría hacer un Madrid-Barcelona del tirón. Como es lógico, los coches con batería de mayor capacidad son los que mas kilómetros consiguen recorrer, pero entre los primeros puestos logran colarse coches como el Polestar 2, el Tesla Model 3 o incluso el Hyundai Kona electric, que no llegan a los 80 kWh de capacidad y en el caso del Kona, ni siquiera a los 65 kWh.
Sorprende especialmente el descalabro de coches como el Hyundai Ioniq 5 o el dúo compuesto por CUPRA Born y Volkswagen ID.3, que apenas llegan al 50% de la autonomía homologada. En el otro espectro se encuentra, curiosamente, la versión eléctrica del Genesis G80, que solo pierde un 17,6%, y la Mercedes EQV 300, que pese a ser un desastre en términos aerodinámicos - su superficie frontal es enorme - solo pierde un 21,8%, invalidando en parte la teoría de que los coches menos aerodinámicos son los que más sufren en circulación extraurbana.


> El Genesis G80 eléctrico ha sido el que mas cerca se ha quedado de la homologación. El CUPRA Born, el que mas lejos.



En cualquier caso, os dejamos que *saquéis vuestras propias conclusiones con la tabla* que hemos recogido sobre estas líneas. Recordad que la metodología de la prueba de Auto Bild, así como la meteorología, pueden influir de forma considerable en este tipo de mediciones. Otro conductor podría lograr cifras muy diferentes, y con una reducción de apenas 20 km/h en la velocidad a la que se hizo esta prueba los resultados serían tremendamente diferentes. Podéis consultar la fuente de estos datos en la prueba de Auto Bild y el desarrollo de autoevolution.
*Fotos del Mercedes EQS*

63
FOTOS
VER TODAS
Coches eléctricos
Sergio Álvarez
Técnico en comercio internacional de formación, los coches han sido mi pasión desde que apenas levantaba un metro del suelo y mis padres me regalaron un Ferrari rojo a pedales. Mi afición se ha profesionalizado en Diariomotor, donde estoy presente desde 2008. Escribo a diario, pruebo coches e intento ofrecer la información más interesante a vosotros, nuestros lectores. Soy aficionado al automóvil clásico y los coches "incorrectos".


VER TODOS LOS COMENTARIOS [0]










Analizan la autonomía de 36 coches eléctricos a 130 km/h... y los resultados son sorprendentes


La forma de consumir energía de los coches eléctricos no se parece en nada al de los coches de combustión interna. En un coche convencional, el menor consumo de combustible se logra a velocidades s




www.diariomotor.com




*Artículos relacionados*





Alemania quiere quitar las ayudas a los coches eléctricos. Se ha cansado de los que sacan tajada con las subvenciones


22 Comentarios Una de las principales cuestiones en torno al coche eléctrico es si su auge se mantendrá a flote sin ayudas. En países donde los subsidios estatales llevan activos más de una década, como es el caso de China, ya se plantean el fin de las ayudas, y lo mismo está ocurriendo en...




www.burbuja.info












Hasta 200 km menos: así afecta la llegada del frío a tu coche eléctrico


Ante la próxima llegada del frío, es importante que sepas cuidar tu coche eléctrico de la mejor manera si no quieres que se vea mermado




www.adslzone.net


----------



## birdland (10 Sep 2022)

Y no han querido hacer sangre ! 

yo he llevado varios , con tres ocupantes y conduciendo como conduzco siempre…

y menos de la mitad de lo que dicen …y ojo , sin temperaturas bajas .


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (10 Sep 2022)

Lo traduzco a dinero:

Con 180.000€ puedes hacer 480 km

Con 35.000 puedes hacer 150 km.

Esperen sentados.


----------



## Cave canum (10 Sep 2022)

Menudo timo, ya hay que ser tonto


----------



## mirym94 (10 Sep 2022)

Y pensar que cancelaron todos lo planes de gasolina/gasoil siendo un 93% más eficientes y menos contaminantes.


----------



## Tawanchai (10 Sep 2022)

Hasta en eso mienten, a 130kmh con cuestas y viento en contra, con frío o mucho calor... habría que verlo

Menjda mierda de publireportaje


----------



## Tawanchai (10 Sep 2022)

4 acompañantes, cuestas, temperaturas bajas y viento en contra.

Siempre hacen eso en llano, con viento a favor y temperatura ideal son unos sin vergüenzas


----------



## jotace (10 Sep 2022)

La DGT contenta, los de los eléctricos chafando huevos a ver si llegan, menos excesos de velocidad.

Tener un coche de largo nombre, abultado precio de seis cifras y gran tamaño para no poder pasar de 120...¡literal si quieres llegar!!.


Sigo pensando que la electrificación se ha comenzado al revés, en vez de cochecitos baratos y pequeños para ir/venir del curro/ recados en áreas urbanas o metropolitanas o entre pueblos, se ha escogido coches caros que te los venden "para todo" pero NO lo son.

VAG acertó con el Mii/Up eléctrico pero se dió cuenta de que con ese producto tan redondo tenía difícil vender coches el doble de caros pero que te dan exactamente el mismo servicio, evidentemente dejó de fabricarlo.

Una lástima que los políticos, tan "preocupados" por el medio ambiente y los ciudadanos, no les pidieran explicaciones.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Sep 2022)

Por ahora no son opción para viajar, y todavía van a tardar en poder serlo. Por lo menos con estas baterías.


----------



## HaCHa (10 Sep 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Y pensar que cancelaron todos lo planes de gasolina/gasoil siendo un 93% más eficientes y menos contaminantes.



Porque ya no queda gasoil.
Feliz navidad.


----------



## Samael (10 Sep 2022)

Si lo hacen a 200 km/h (con los modelos que alcancen esa velocidad) alguno se funde y los porcentajes rondarían el 70%. Además tendrías que sustituir la batería cada 3 años.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque ya no queda gasoil.
> Feliz navidad.



Deja de repetir mil veces una mentira


----------



## HaCHa (10 Sep 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Deja de repetir mil veces una mentira



Y tú deja de ser un estafao. 
Leéte el último World Energy Outlook. Aprende a interpretar gráficos. Yo qué sé, acaba la educación primaria y todo eso. Infórmate en sitios serios en vez de en tinglados magufos.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Sep 2022)

Bienvenido sea si así nos libramos del ruido de los vehículos ( especialmente motos ).


----------



## FranMen (10 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué dice sorprendente?
Súmenle que si no quieres acabar con la batería tienes que moverte entre el 20 y el 80% así que réstenle un 40% a la autonomía


----------



## Cuenta cuento (10 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Por qué dice sorprendente?
> Súmenle que si no quieres acabar con la batería tienes que moverte entre el 20 y el 80% así que réstenle un 40% a la autonomía



Es mejor dejar que se agote para alargar la vida. Ya vienen configuradas para que se apaguen cuando llegan al 20%. Aunque en el contador marque cero, le queda el 20. De hecho es mejor apurar uno eléctrico que uno de combustión. Te puedes cargar la bomba de la gasolína/diésel si llevas poco combustible. Fuente carwow


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Sep 2022)

Hombre, pero tienen la ventaja de que la electricidad está tirada....


----------



## Lars Niedergessäs (10 Sep 2022)

Pues está claro, una vez que hayan terminado de instalar ascensores obligatorios en todo el país es el momento de obligar a cada familia a comprar tres coches, uno eléctrico para circular dentro de las ciudades, otro de combustión interna para las carreteras y autovías y otro híbrido para desplazarse desde las ciudades hasta los grandes aparcamientos de vehículos de combustión interna situados fuera de las ciudades. No se me ocurre mejor impulso para la industria de automoción ni nada más econfrindly, ODSresiliente y rechulón; voy a mandar un correo a Yolanda para que lo incluya en su programa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Sep 2022)

Teslas menos 40%, jojojojojo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (10 Sep 2022)

el más barato 30000 euros y tienes 150 kms de autonomía, éxito asegurado


----------



## Leopoldo (10 Sep 2022)

¿Será el hidrógeno el futuro que pensáis?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Sep 2022)

Como todo buen entendedor de cómo va esto de la automocion sabe…si la autobild le mete capón a los alemanes, es porque el resultado general es aún peor de lo que nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## heredero (10 Sep 2022)

jotace dijo:


> VAG acertó con el Mii/Up eléctrico pero se dio cuenta de que con ese producto tan redondo tenía difícil vender coches el doble de caros pero que te dan exactamente el mismo servicio, evidentemente dejó de fabricarlo.



El único coche eléctrico que tiene sentido es ese tipo. Pequeño, ligero, batería reducida (más barata), bajísimo consumo en ciudad y alrededores, nulo mantenimiento, autonomía de 200 km, etc...

Pero VW vendía el Mii a pérdidas, según la información que yo tengo. Y, evidentemente, prefieren vender los I.D. a más del doble de precio.


----------



## Lian (10 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico ahora mismo tal como está el tema de infraestructura y parque muy escaso, "merece la pena" para ir del trabajo a casa y hacer las cosas básicas que podemos hacer todos en el entorno en el que vives, con un utilitario tipo peugeot 208 y similares (nada de subs ni mierdas de esas).

Para viajar, tren avión o coche de gasoil/gasolina.


----------



## flanagan (10 Sep 2022)

Lo podéis ver en vuestras carreteras:

1. Eléctricos que cuestan un pastizal yendo a 80kph por autovía siendo adelantados por camiones. 

2. Algunos más osados hacen hypermiling pegándose al culo de camiones para aprovechar el rebufo y consumir menos. 

3. Ya lo veo menos. Pero alguna que otra vez tenía fichado un Zoe que se quedaba tirado una vez cada quince días (no llegaba al cargador o se le achicharraba la bateria=modo tortuga)


----------



## Galvani (10 Sep 2022)

Menuda MIERDA


----------



## mvpower (10 Sep 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Deja de repetir mil veces una mentira



Es un parásito que obedece al estado mafioso como buen perro, lo más sensato es ignorarlo, bastardos como este envenenan el país. 
Siempre va con la versión oficial de la tele, no me sorprendería que fuese un impresentable escoria de negro y verde.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Sep 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> ¿Será el hidrógeno el futuro que pensáis?



Es lo más práctico, ahora, la TRE es negativa, es hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Charbonnier (10 Sep 2022)

Al menos luchan contra el cambio climático. 
Negacionistas.


----------



## flanagan (10 Sep 2022)

heredero dijo:


> El único coche eléctrico que tiene sentido es ese tipo. Pequeño, ligero, batería reducida (más barata), bajísimo consumo en ciudad y alrededores, nulo mantenimiento, autonomía de 200 km, etc...
> 
> Pero VW vendía el Mii a pérdidas, según la información que yo tengo. Y, evidentemente, prefieren vender los I.D. a más del doble de precio.



Es tremendo este ejemplo. 
- plataforma ya amortizada (tenía casi diez años)
- optimizado a tope. Tamaño y prestaciones ideales para el uso previsto, batería adecuada, precio sensato. 
- caballo ganador. Podría haber arrasado el mercado.
- en mi opinión el único eléctrico sensato del mercado en el momento actual.
- no me creo que vag perdiera dinero, si fuera el caso no lo habría producido. 
- su problema: el pastizal que ha estado invirtiendo VAG en su línea ID y sus expectativas de negocio (=ganancias). No puede sacar el ID3 con esa competencia demoledora en "casa". Algún iluminado debió pensar que la clientela del mii-up-citygo es la misma que la de los golf-id3-born


----------



## trancos123 (10 Sep 2022)

Cierto, pero hay miles de motos que van con el tubo de escape trucado.


----------



## heredero (10 Sep 2022)

flanagan dijo:


> Es tremendo este ejemplo.
> - plataforma ya amortizada (tenía casi diez años)
> - optimizado a tope. Tamaño y prestaciones ideales para el uso previsto, batería adecuada, precio sensato.
> *- caballo ganador. Podría haber arrasado el mercado.*
> ...



De hecho, durante el tiempo que ha estado disponible, ha arrasado el mercado. Se los quitaban de las manos, literalmente. Sobre todo en Alemania, donde con subvenciones y demás, se quedaba en 15.000 €. Si es un chollo en España, en Alemania es directamente un regalo.


----------



## Kill33r (10 Sep 2022)

No tendrás autonomía y serás feliz


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque ya no queda gasoil.
> Feliz navidad.



Hay gasoil de sobra, pero otros lo gastan (sobre todo en Asia) mientras tu vas en patinete.
No te engañes, el pobre eres tu, no los demás.


----------



## wopa (10 Sep 2022)

Un coche de esos llevando a cuatro tíos de 100 kilos, con equipaje de 100 kilos, arrastrando un remolque pequeño, circulando cuesta arriba y con la calefacción puesta no te hace ni cien kms. Ya si le pones un cofre en el techo, conduces "ligerito" y las baterías tienen unos añitos directamente no te saca ni de la ciudad.


----------



## Julc (10 Sep 2022)

Yo voy de Valencia a Santander con 3 personas más y las maletas con solo un depósito. Parando sólo a mear y a comer en Soria.


----------



## ceropatatero (10 Sep 2022)

Viajar está sobrevalorado ¡Quédate en casa!


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (10 Sep 2022)

Yo los viajes largos voy 130-150, en ese rango un electrico hace menos del 50%, ademas nadie apura la bateria, toca parar cuando vas al 20%-30%, que este aspecto no lo comentan. Para un viaje largo te toca ir a velocidad de SEAT 127. 

En verano suelo ir a Pirineos, salgo de Alicante tempranito, a las 6 y a las 10 estoy almorzando en Huesca, con un electrico no llego Huesca ni a la hora de comer, y me adelantan hasta los opel Corsa MkI.


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Sep 2022)

Visto esto, ¿no sería mejor que promocionaran coches híbridos?


----------



## tartesius (10 Sep 2022)

Estaría bien que hubieran puesto otras dos columnas con el pvp y el número de kms estimado de vida de las baterías, habría sido una risa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Sep 2022)

A 130 pierde 35% yo suelo ir 150-160 con picos de más, esa basura no hace ni 200km


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Sep 2022)

Ojalá el 40% de la gente compre coches eléctricos

Así bajará la gasolina y nos dejarán el carril rápido libre al 60% que aún vamos en máquinas de 225 CV con turbo


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (10 Sep 2022)

Y cuando tengan autonomía para hacer desplazamientos medio-largos el precio de la electricidad será prohibitivo.


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico puro solo sirve en ciudades, y si poca gente lo tiene.

Si mucha gente en Madrid, BCN, Sevilla... Tuvieranun electrico, no habría capacidad en la red para cargarlos.

Asi que... O hibridos enchufables o de gasolina/gas oil.


----------



## Kill33r (10 Sep 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El coche eléctrico puro solo sirve en ciudades, y si poca gente lo tiene.
> 
> Si mucha gente en Madrid, BCN, Sevilla... Tuvieranun electrico, no habría capacidad en la red para cargarlos.
> 
> Asi que... O hibridos enchufables o de gasolina/gas oil.



Xiaomi 365 chipeado a 96 Voltios?


----------



## Lain Coubert (10 Sep 2022)

Un vecino mío se compró el Golf eléctrico y me dijo hace un par de semsnas que en mala hora. De noche, con luces y radio, me dijo que si aguantaba los 200km de autonomía es de chiripa. Para llegar con una carga a no sé donde, me dijo que no pudo poner largas durante todo el trayecto (ni la radio).

Es una tecnología DE MIERDA

Larga vida al oil!


----------



## f700b (10 Sep 2022)

De


batería dijo:


> Sergio Álvarez |@sergioalvarez88 |7 Sept 2022
> 0
> Facebook Logo
> Twitter Logo
> ...



Debería venir el precio de los coches.


----------



## Ufo (10 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico va ha ser el timo del siglo... Como no cambie la tecnología claro está por no compensa en autonomía ni en mantenimiento


----------



## Ironlord (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque ya no queda gasoil.
> Feliz navidad.



Menos mal que los recursos de Litio son infinitos.


----------



## Nicors (10 Sep 2022)

flanagan dijo:


> Es tremendo este ejemplo.
> - plataforma ya amortizada (tenía casi diez años)
> - optimizado a tope. Tamaño y prestaciones ideales para el uso previsto, batería adecuada, precio sensato.
> - caballo ganador. Podría haber arrasado el mercado.
> ...



Pues van a tener que rectificar porque esto del ve es una estafa y una mentira de los políticos.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

Tengo una Rifter hdi, la autonomía es corta, solo 800 kilómetros, pero se mean en los 150 de la Rifter eléctrica. Menuda puta mierda. Normal que la gente este como loca buscando furgonetas de motor térmico, pagando incluso mas de lo que yo pague por la mía. Una de las desventajas de la Rifter es la aerodinámica de ladrillo, que a 130 le hace consumir mas, pero a 100 es un mechero.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (10 Sep 2022)

Esos coches son esencialmente una estafa, no sirven para viajar, y siendo así, ¿que sentido tiene que sean berlinas y grandes vehículos de viaje?. Deberían haberse centrado en hacer coches urbanos, que es para lo único que sirven, y sin embargo ya veis, de esos apenas si han sacado alguno.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Visto esto, ¿no sería mejor que promocionaran coches híbridos?



Arrastrar las baterías y sobredimensionar los motores para que carguen estas se paga, el peso muerto extra hace que los coches híbridos sean un mal negocio en comparación con uno coche gasolina o gasoil, aun me acuerdo, hace años, como una pareja que conocemos se compraron un híbrido, y como estaban alucinados con el consumo de un coche "ecológico".


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Sep 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Y pensar que cancelaron todos lo planes de gasolina/gasoil siendo un 93% más eficientes y menos contaminantes.



La izquierda infiltrada en todo, están destrozando occidente, el empobrecimiento forzado merece un alzamiento y procesamientos por alta traición.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Esos coches son esencialmente una estafa, no sirven para viajar, y siendo así, ¿que sentido tiene que sean berlinas y grandes vehículos de viaje?. Deberían haberse centrado en hacer coches urbanos, que es para lo único que sirven, y sin embargo ya veis, de esos apenas si han sacado alguno.



El futuro del eléctrico puro tendría que ser, coches de alquiler en las grandes ciudades, donde no pagues el precio de los mismos, te libres de las infraestructuras de carga, mantenimiento de las propias baterías, y que sea para ir a comprar al carrefour o visitar a tu novia en el pueblo de al lado. Todo lo demás le viene grande al eléctrico. Y los híbridos solo son una tirita, que no soluciona el problema.
Pasa por concienciar a la gente, fabricar coches térmicos con sentido común y ajustados a la realidad, con consumos bajos y sin derroches de grandes caballos, lo suficiente para circular por las carreteras a consumos moderados.
Prohibido prohibir esa masa de coches de diez años que sean con consumos ajustados, seamos realistas, se están destruyendo coches muy capaces.
Concienciar en aerodinámicas, pesos y que se diseñen coches que sean prácticos antes que chulos (esto va por los suv's)
Es una mandanga tener un coche de 200 cavallos y con consumos de 20 litros a los cien, eso ya no toca. Los coches tienen que ser prácticos.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La izquierda infiltrada en todo, están destrozando occidente, el empobrecimiento forzado merece un alzamiento y procesamientos por alta traición.



Es cuando dejas legislar a gente que no tienen ni idea.


----------



## Polybolis (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y tú deja de ser un estafao.
> Leéte el último World Energy Outlook. Aprende a interpretar gráficos. Yo qué sé, acaba la educación primaria y todo eso. Infórmate en sitios serios en vez de en tinglados magufos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185779



Se ha acabado el gasoil, pero no la gasolina, ni el queroseno, ni el plástico, que se sacan de lo mismo.

Y encima vas de enterao poniendo un gráfico de mierda que no significa nada.

Subnormal.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2022)

si de todos esos tomamos el magane como un coche medio, si se puede considerar medio un coche que cuesta 50.000 euros, son 268 Km de autonomia en autopista a una velocidad normalita, pero si quieres que la bateria dure 1200 ciclos, solo puedes aprovechaqr un tercio de su capacidad, es decir, que la autonomia real es de 90 Km, es decir, que si quieres que el coche te dure mas e 2 años tienes que ir recargando cada 90 Km, y carga lenta...


----------



## tolondango (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque ya no queda gasoil.
> Feliz navidad.



Te lo ha dicho alguien, o te lo has sacado de la manga?

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satori (10 Sep 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si de todos esos tomamos el magane como un coche medio, si se puede considerar medio un coche que cuesta 50.000 euros, son 268 Km de autonomia en autopista a una velocidad normalita, pero si quieres que la bateria dure 1200 ciclos,* solo puedes aprovechaqr un tercio de su capacidad,* es decir, que la autonomia real es de 90 Km, es decir, que si quieres que el coche te dure mas e 2 años tienes que ir recargando cada 90 Km, y carga lenta...



la especialidad de la casa; hablar si tener npi


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (10 Sep 2022)

*Hay algun forero con coche electrico ?

ES PARA CAGARME EN LAS ULTIMAS VOCANADAS DE TODOS SUS MUERTOS*


----------



## tolondango (10 Sep 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Al menos luchan contra el cambio climático.
> Negacionistas.



Podemita

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxmanu (10 Sep 2022)

Si es que los coches eléctricos solo valen para viajes cortos urbanos/interurbanos. Todo lo demás una mierda de posturetas.

Imaginate el mercado de segunda mano de eléctricos, quien va a comprar una mierda de esas?

Y gasoil/gasolina hay de sobra aún, además que ya han sacado los combustibles sintéticos que contaminan una mierda.

O híbrido o térmico de toda la vids, lo eléctrico 100% es un bluf.


----------



## mxmanu (10 Sep 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Al menos luchan contra el cambio climático.
> Negacionistas.



Supongo que será ironía


----------



## esforzado (10 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque ya no queda gasoil.
> Feliz navidad.



la disponibilidad de gasoil excede a la del litio en un factor de millones... siempre habrá gasoil, dado que sabemos producirlo...

se me ocurren una docena de materias que llevan los coches, incluidos especialmente los eléctricos, que se agotarían mucho antes de haber quemado la última gota de diesel...


----------



## Vorsicht (10 Sep 2022)

El problema no es la autonomía, sino el tiempo de recarga.


----------



## Sportacus (10 Sep 2022)

Pero¿qué empuja a una persona a comprar un coche a baterías?, no lo entiendo, hay que ser anormal.


----------



## AMP (10 Sep 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Pero¿qué empuja a una persona a comprar un coche a baterías?, no lo entiendo, hay que ser anormal.



A partir de enero, que te dejen circular por las ciudades. Si no tienes un cochecito a pilas a caminar o a oler sobaco multicultural.

Qué coches podrán entrar (y qué coches no) en las zonas de bajas emisiones que entran en vigor en 2023

Los locos se han hecho con el control del manicomio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Pero¿qué empuja a una persona a comprar un coche a baterías?, no lo entiendo, hay que ser anormal.



anormal no, subnormal, como resines...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El problema no es la autonomía, sino el tiempo de recarga.



exacto, si pudieses hacer 100 Km con 10 minutos de carga y la bateria te durase 100.000 Km con esa pauta, el coche electrico seria viable, pero eso esta muy lejos, hay algo que se llama simetria de paridad de la materia barionica que lo pone muy dificil...


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Sep 2022)

Cada vez tengo más claro que estos coches son un retraso abismal. Todo son desventajas. ¿Qué sentido tienen salvo enriquecer a los que los venden?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Es cuando dejas legislar a gente que no tienen ni idea.



Saben perfectamente lo que hacen y a qué intereses sirven, nada en 2022 se hace por despiste y menos arruinar a todo un continente.


----------



## cujo (10 Sep 2022)

El cupra el q mas miente , siempre los mejores mundialmente


----------



## Kazajo13 (10 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico actual solo te sirve para trayectos urbanos y como maximo si la mayoría te tus desplazamiento esta a un radio de 60 km de donde vives. Para viajes largos es un incordio.

Las únicas posibles soluciones a esto que le veo, una seria que se puedan recargas las baterias mientras se conduce, la otra opción es que se pueda ir a una gasolinera, enganchar un remolque que lleve una batería, luego dejar ese remolque en otra gasolinera cuando hayas agotado la batería y si necesitas mas pues poder enganchar otro remolque con otra bateria llena para seguir.


----------



## Satori (10 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El problema no es la autonomía, sino el tiempo de recarga.



el problema es que las baterías no deberían ser fijas, sino poderse cambiar fácilmente. 

Llegas a la electrolinera, se saca la batería gastada, te ponen una cargada, pagas en función de la energía y adiós. Y las baterías dejadas allí, a ser cargadas con FV en su mayor parte.


----------



## Urquattro (10 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el problema es que las baterías no deberían ser fijas, sino poderse cambiar fácilmente.
> 
> Llegas a la electrolinera, se saca la batería gastada, te ponen una cargada, pagas en función de la energía y adiós. Y las baterías dejadas allí, a ser cargadas con FV en su mayor parte.



Efectivamente... Eso sería lo lógico.


----------



## HaCHa (10 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la disponibilidad de gasoil excede a la del litio en un factor de millones... siempre habrá gasoil, dado que sabemos producirlo...



La cosa es que producirlo pronto habrá dejado de ser económicamente viable.

La energía necesaria ya no está: los pozos de hidrocarburos sin azufre están casi todos exhaustos.
Ya sólo queda petróleo dulce en Camp Gahwar y es para mantener tractores y sistemas de riego por goteo... durante unos pocos años.
Y en Vaca Muerta lo que queda no durará más, y lo necesitamos también para poder seguir procesando y transportando comestibles, así como para sintetizar plaguicidas y fertilizantes, que se basan todos en petroquímica.
Los yacimientos que todavía tienen para largo son betunes, alquitranes densos, arenas bituminosas, crudos ultrapesados, carbobasura apenas frakeable... nada de eso sirve para refinar gasoil. Sólo es apto para obtener gasolinas y a unos precios cada vez más altos.

Y nadie va a invertir casi un litro de gasoil en refinar un litro de gasoil.


Y ahora podéis seguir diciendo cuñadeces de indocumentados, es lo vuestro, por no haber estudiado. 
Aquí os dejo con un ejemplo de asnazo predicando sin haber abierto un libro en su vida:



Polybolis dijo:


> Se ha acabado el gasoil, pero no la gasolina, ni el queroseno, ni el plástico, que se sacan de lo mismo.
> Y encima vas de enterao poniendo un gráfico de mierda que no significa nada.
> Subnormal.


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que estos coches son un retraso abismal. Todo son desventajas. ¿Qué sentido tienen salvo enriquecer a los que los venden?



Hacer que los pobres no tengamos coche.


----------



## ironpipo (10 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Si lo hacen a 200 km/h (con los modelos que alcancen esa velocidad) alguno se funde y los porcentajes rondarían el 70%. Además tendrías que sustituir la batería cada 3 años.



Si lo hacen a 200km/h salen ardiendo todos


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el problema es que las baterías no deberían ser fijas, sino poderse cambiar fácilmente.
> 
> Llegas a la electrolinera, se saca la batería gastada, te ponen una cargada, pagas en función de la energía y adiós. Y las baterías dejadas allí, a ser cargadas con FV en su mayor parte.



Justo lo mas caro de tu "coche" y lo vas dejando y cambiando de forma alegre, para pillar la de un gilipollas que no la tratara bien, y te queme el coche.


----------



## Satori (10 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Justo lo mas caro de tu "coche" y lo vas dejando y cambiando de forma alegre, para pillar la de un gilipollas que no la tratara bien, y te queme el coche.



Pues a lo mejor la solución es que los coches se vendan sin batería, y que éstas pertenezcan a las electrolineras. Algo parecido a las bombonas de butano. Aparte, probablemente la normalización de las baterías y su fabricación masiva permitiría una bajada de precio considerable.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor la solución es que los coches se vendan sin batería, y que éstas pertenezcan a las electrolineras. Algo parecido a las bombonas de butano. Aparte, probablemente la normalización de las baterías y su fabricación masiva permitiría una bajada de precio considerable.



Eso es mas viable, pero quien paga las baterías?


----------



## Genis Vell (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> El cupra el q mas miente , siempre los mejores mundialmente



Somos los mejores porque no hay marcas italianas que si no...


----------



## tHE DOG. (10 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja 140-300 km la mayoría

Pero nada, aqui los ricos mandan y hay que cambiarse por el planeta


----------



## fayser (10 Sep 2022)

Aparte de que la autonomía real no es la anunciada, nunca suelen mencionar que una batería no se debe descargar más del 20%, ni cargarla más del 80%, ni hacer cargas rápidas, porque eso reduce mucho su vida. Puedes hacerlo esporádicamente, pero si piensas que un trasto con 200 Km de autonomía lo vas a poder cargar todos los días al 100% y agotarla, vas listo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Sep 2022)

Con lo fácil que sería apostar por el híbrido que el 80% de la gente hace 50kms ciudad extrarradio que además es donde se logra ventaja de consumo frente a una gasolina no en autovía. 

Son gilipollas? No, se llama agenda.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Sep 2022)

A mi me extraña la diferencia de rendimiento (no autonomía) entre Hyundais. Aunque uno tenga más capacidad las celdas serán las mismas o del mismo proveedor


----------



## NormanMan (10 Sep 2022)

anunciar 700 km y durar 400 OK


----------



## Satori (10 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Aparte de que la autonomía real no es la anunciada, nunca suelen mencionar que una batería no se debe descargar más del 20%, ni cargarla más del 80%,



de eso ya se encarga el BMS. 

Normalmente el usuario podrá jugar un poco con los límites de carga y descarga a través del sistema de control del coche, pero el BMS no te va a dejar ni cargar ni descargar en exceso, así como también evitará puntas de corriente que puedan dañar la batería.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico contamina más que el de toda la vida, quién lo iba a decir.


----------



## Mexa (10 Sep 2022)

Deberían poder aprovechar la energía cinética para cargarse en carretera, mientras no se pisa el acelerador.


----------



## flanagan (10 Sep 2022)

La verdad del coche electrico en Europa es, tachán, ser independientes de la opep y evitar esa sangría económica hacia Oriente Medio, aún por encima de los intereses de los ciudadanos.

Problemilla sobrevenido: que nos hace ser dependientes de otros (litio, tierras raras, chips).

Pasamos de Guatemala (Oriente Medio=Arabia saudi) a Guatapeor (extremo Oriente=China). 

Parecido a quitarse las nucleares para depender "transitoriamente" del gas ruso, mientras tenemos la ilusión de que las renovables nos van a sacar del apuro.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo traduzco a dinero:
> 
> Con 180.000€ puedes hacer 480 km
> 
> ...



Cosas que no se podían saber


----------



## flanagan (10 Sep 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Deberían poder aprovechar la energía cinética para cargarse en carretera, mientras no se pisa el acelerador.



Eso lo hacen con la frenada.


----------



## usuario baneado (10 Sep 2022)

Y luego el Commiefornia enchufando los coches a generadores porque hay shortages.

Feel so clean


----------



## Klapaucius (11 Sep 2022)

el futuro que nadie quiere metido con calzador

el paso del coche de caballos al de motor fue natural y sin forzar
el de motor de combustión a eléctrico está siendo forzado


----------



## mirym94 (11 Sep 2022)

jotace dijo:


> La DGT contenta, los de los eléctricos chafando huevos a ver si llegan, menos excesos de velocidad.
> 
> Tener un coche de largo nombre, abultado precio de seis cifras y gran tamaño para no poder pasar de 120...¡literal si quieres llegar!!.
> 
> ...



Contaminan un huevo las baterías por mucha reutilización que se diga llega un momento que no se puede, además tener poca vida útil, lo que tienen pensado es que cada vez menos gente tenga automóviles solo los ricos y los demás sector servicios.yo tengo un parque de clásicos así que ya les pueden dar por culo.por suerte seré viejo cuando la gente ande con coches de marica y si quieres algo como esto...




no apto para el ciudadano Medio. Si ya un puto huevo tiene precios prohibitivos


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Sep 2022)

heredero dijo:


> El único coche eléctrico que tiene sentido es ese tipo. Pequeño, ligero, batería reducida (más barata), bajísimo consumo en ciudad y alrededores, nulo mantenimiento, autonomía de 200 km, etc...
> 
> Pero VW vendía el Mii a pérdidas, según la información que yo tengo. Y, evidentemente, prefieren vender los I.D. a más del doble de precio.



El problema es que cuanto más pequeño sea el coche, menos batería le cabe. Es todo un despropósito lo mires como lo mires. Ya puestos, si ha de haber algo eléctrico para ciudad, mejor motos o "carricoches" ya puestos. O patinetes.


----------



## Basster (11 Sep 2022)

Es muy sencillo. Para viajar no valen, pero para trayectos como ir a trabajar o rutas cortas si ¿Qué % de trabajadores se pueden permitir dejarse 45k en un eléctrico? Pues seguramente ni un 10%. Y ojo, que hay gente que piensa que recargarlos es casi gratis. Un tesla si no ando muy herrado, son 25-30 eypos un +80% de batería fuera de casa. Varía según cargador, pero pierdes tiempo o dinero.


----------



## mirym94 (11 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El problema es que cuanto más pequeño sea el coche, menos batería le cabe. Es todo un despropósito lo mires como lo mires. Ya puestos, si ha de haber algo eléctrico para ciudad, mejor motos o "carricoches" ya puestos. O patinetes.



No te preocupes luego dirán que si huella de carbono contaminación acústica o electrica, el caso que somos muchos y consumimos en exceso y los recursos no son infinitos, si partes de la base de toda la electrónica que usan... Si no hay para móviles Ect... Menos para estos vehículos,el futuro seria el de hidrógeno líquido pero oye ellos a tirar de agenda.

Además es que son mierda con materiales de mierda te pilla en una nevada te quedas sin batería y mueres alli mismo, eso sin contar toda la red eléctrica que chupan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

Los talidiesel ya no saben que inventar ya


----------



## mirym94 (11 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los talidiesel ya no saben que inventar ya





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los talidiesel ya no saben que inventar ya



Me pregunto si luego nos ahorraremos pasar lo de contaminación.a ver qué invent hacen


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Sep 2022)

A ver si os enterais que el coche electrico es para el que no le hace falta porque tiene otros dos o tres. Se usa por ciudad y para ir al pueblo de al lado y para otros viajes se cogen los otros de combustion.

Si el fabricante te dice 300 que van a ser menos de 150 es lo esperado de esos trileros. Con eso en una ciudad de provincias estas sin cargarlo 4 o 5 dias para recorridos urbanos. La comision europea o no se qué mierda europea calculó ya que la media de km dia de un europeo son 50, por eso los hibridos enchufables llegan a "50" de autonomia en electrico solamente, por algun tema de normativa. 

El que se pille un electrico como coche unico personal o de la familia es subnormal profundo, salvo ese minimo porcentaje en el que sus habitos y sus circunstancias personales y economicas haven que le merezca la pena. Antes se acaba el petroleo el litio y el ultimo grano de arena de la tierra que los subnornales asi que tendrá larga vida esta tecnologia.

Pero es que eso es lo de menos, es que no haynred para cargar. Llegas a un punto de carga y:

- no existe, mala informacion en la app
- está cerrado o es privado o carga solo durante unas horas o un tiempo limitado etc
- estan todos ocupados
- estan averiados o vandalizados
- comienza a cargar y se para varias veces etc
- carga a una potencia inferior que es igual a no cargar casi nada
- hay un subnormal aparcado con su cocje normal ahí
- etc

Todo esto me ha pasado para cargar este verano un hibrido, que nunca lo habia cargado fuera de casa por pereza. En vacaciones lo intenté cargar en un pueblo de costa como el 90% de pueblos de este pais, por gusto solamente en plan actividad para partirme el culo, y era asi siempre.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (11 Sep 2022)

El coche eléctrico a mas de 110 por hora padece una brutal bajada de autonomía, no contento con eso las marcas lanzan subebordillos de mas de 2 toneladas con una resistencia aerodinámica SALVAJE que la gente compra por moda, estupidez y poprque les aprobaron las matemáticas ya no de la ESO , sino las de la EGB SIN TENER NI PUTA IDEA.

Pero es que te vas a berlinas o similares eléctricos y se van muy faciles a los 2000 kgs, que es una BURRADA, ahi esta el timo de los coches modernos qeu pesan un quintal los enchufables y estos.

Los mas light eran los BMW I3, Nissan Leaf y Tesla MOdel 3, que bajan de los 2000 kgs , aunque en el ultimo no se si el dual engine y performance rondaba los 1900-2000.

Luego las baterias y cierta fiabilidad, o sus precios de segunda mano que siguen por las nubes, hasta que no haya una red de talleres paco apaño locales para baterias y arreglos de estos veo dificil incluso que se generalicen aun con casa aislada o en urba , aun teniendo el curro lejos y aun teniendo 2 coches mas.

Las baterias buenas iban a ser las solidas, coches actuales que molen y valgan para casi todo (model 3 y bmw I4 , el Model S para todo pero grande y carisimo y pesado y caro de mantener , los primeros no dan para viaje a la playa cargado full de maletas o con crios o cosas de deporte, sino para findes o puentes de 4 personas y en destino tener las cosas y sin niños micropeques de 0-5 años).

El Porsche o los MB ni los menciono porque eso son de ricos (aunque pasen 10 años y sean de segundas), los MB me parecen hasta feos y el Taycan hasta peca de maletero , no se que tal el que se parece a un SW.


El coche electrico si quiere seguir adelante debe calcar pesos de segmento C y D de principios de este siglo e incluso ofrecer versiones para 4 personas mas ligeras con buena aerodinamica que hubo proyectos que han MATADO POR EL CAMINO.
En el segmento D necesitas fibra de carbono y quitar polladas de motorcitos, digitalizzaciones y pollas en vinagre innecesarias.
En el C tambien pero no podrias tirar de fibra de carbono, asi que medidas mas contenidas y algo mas incomodos o bajos.
En ambos olvidarte de la moda suv de los cojones y volver a la vieja usanza del Cx, superficie frontal minima, etc sin ruedas anchisimas, sin pasos de rueda exagerados, ni mierdas del estilo.

En el A y B copiar la formula de los franchutes urbanos y alemanes urbanos de los 80-90 y que no pasen de 1000 kgs, no creo que sea tan dificil joder.

Eso si aun y con esas y bateria necesaria mas ajustada, tienes sobrepeso de 200-300 kgs de las baterias actuales que en unos años si se duplican densidades mejorable.

Pero vaya que la industria alemana venga con el fuel derivado de hidrogeno verde o fuel sintetico o metanol o lo que sea que en gran produccion costaria 2 euros litro, ya que sino vamos a la dictadura totalitaria del automovil.

Lo bueno es tener opciones, el eléctrico me gusta pero sigue sin ser fiable para mi gusto o apañable en talleres paco o comprable de segunda, yo si pudiera tal vez tendria un coche de cada tecnologia, gasolina con glp alomejor un par de ellos , gasolina puro alguno historico, diesel alguno que otro y gasolina sintetica o electrico por que no? obviamente el electrico intentaria tener mis placas solares y usarlo para ir a currar que no es cerca.

La diversificacion energetica es clave para un madmaxista y si se puede hacer metano con animales de granja mejor xD y si podeis ir abandonando ciudades MEJOR, puesto que para los pobres con coches viejos va a ser imposible vivir.


----------



## selenio (11 Sep 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> ¿Será el hidrógeno el futuro que pensáis?



Para mi es el único eléctrico que tendría sentido, tipo Toyota mirai.

El problema es la producción de Hidrógeno con una TRE positiva, que solo sería interesante de excedentes renovables


----------



## Felson (11 Sep 2022)

Los resultados son sorprendentes para los que se quieran sorprender. Diré, sorprendentemente, que la realidad de la autonomía de un coche eléctrico es mucho peor, si lo miras después de un año de funcionamiento. Es una estafa en estado puro....aunque Almeida solo deje pasar a este tipo de cosas que se mueven.... un poco y algunas veces. Valiente hijo.... Y habrá algún iletrado o imbécil que lo vote (o mala gente, porque ya no se puede escudar en ignorancia).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo traduzco a dinero:
> 
> Con 180.000€ puedes hacer 480 km
> 
> ...




Con 2.000 de uno de combustión con 20 años, puedes hacer 800 km o más del tirón.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (11 Sep 2022)

Kazajo13 dijo:


> El coche eléctrico actual solo te sirve para trayectos urbanos y como maximo si la mayoría te tus desplazamiento esta a un radio de 60 km de donde vives. Para viajes largos es un incordio.
> 
> Las únicas posibles soluciones a esto que le veo, una seria que se puedan recargas las baterias mientras se conduce, la otra opción es que se pueda ir a una gasolinera, enganchar un remolque que lleve una batería, luego dejar ese remolque en otra gasolinera cuando hayas agotado la batería y si necesitas mas pues poder enganchar otro remolque con otra bateria llena para seguir.



Lo de los remolques no lo veo, ¿te imaginas la infraestructura que habría que montar para que eso funcione?. En una condiciones de uso generalizadas el pan nuestro de cada dia sería llegar a por un remolque de esos y que no hubiera o estuvieran descargados, con lo que te quedarías tirado en mitad de la nada.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (11 Sep 2022)

Empiezo a tener claro que el futuro de movilidad mas esperanzador que vamos a tener los de abajo será un cochecillo eléctrico de ciudad tipo Citroen Ami, y para desplazamientos interurbanos o de larga distancia no nos van a dejar nada, solo medios de trasporte públicos masificados y ultracaros tipo AVE.
Los viajes largos tendrán que ser muy planificados y estudiados al detalle porque no será fácil desplazarse a ningún sitio. Los mas acaudalados podrán conseguirse algo tipo Seat Mii que permitirá hacer pequeños desplazamientos interurbanos y se acabó, por ahí van los tiros, no creo que nos dejen los térmicos mas de cuatro o cinco años. El objetivo temporal de la agenda de mierda esa que esta vez están ejeciutando por cojones es 2030, y ahí los supervivientes de estos tiempos estarán ya bien jodidos, arruinados y desposeidos de todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

El futuro que quieren es que no tengamos coches en Europa y USA, o en cualquier otro país con normas de contaminación como las de aquí.
No he visto el reportaje, pero si le meten aire acondicionado un día de verano de los buenos de aquí ya verás la gracia. Ya vi pruebas en su día, es como el ZOE, Renault en su configurador de autonomía indicaba velocidad y el aire, en cuanto pones 120 y aire, el coche en autonomía se quedaba en poquita cosa.


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 Sep 2022)

Pero quién coño conduce a 130km/h si eso no si quiera es legal en este país? En serio fuerte pérdida de tiempo para hacer un estudio que no tiene aplicación en la realidad.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (11 Sep 2022)

120€ me costó el sábado de la semana pasada un AVE de Málaga a Madrid. Si a ti te parece barato eso, a mí no me lo parece. En vez de pagar los 120€ que pagué la semana pasada hubiera preferido pagar los 30 o 40 euros que me hubiera costado uno de esos trenes que existían hace unos años aunque tardara seis o siete horas en vez de las tres que tardé el otro día.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (11 Sep 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero quién coño conduce a 130km/h si eso no si quiera es legal en este país? En serio fuerte pérdida de tiempo para hacer un estudio que no tiene aplicación en la realidad.



En alemania no hay límite de velocidad en autopista


----------



## Satori (11 Sep 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero quién coño conduce a 130km/h si eso no si quiera es legal en este país? En serio fuerte pérdida de tiempo para hacer un estudio que no tiene aplicación en la realidad.



La mayoría de la gente va a 130 en autovías y autopistas con límite de 120.


----------



## Hasta los webs (11 Sep 2022)

A parte de lo que comenta el OP, supongo que con los ciclos de carga y descarga, las baterías van perdiendo autonomía.Esto ocurre siempre en el almacenamiento electroquímico por la degradación de los componentes..


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Sep 2022)

Son absolutamente todos una estafa, pero lo de Cupra diría que es hasta denunciable, no es ni el 50% de lo que prometen. Lamentable.

*Todo esto siendo nuevo. Que luego se van degradando *


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente va a 130 en autovías y autopistas con límite de 120.



Lo justico para pisar un poco el freno si ves a los de verde  Además como los radares admiten un 10% de error... 132.

(esto es un relato de ciencia ficción, señor juez...)


----------



## tbgs (11 Sep 2022)

Yo hace tiempo que voy a 115 reales, y como yo cada vez veo a mas gente, parce que se van dando cuenta de lo que cuesta los combustibles, aunq han tardado... 
De 130 a 115 baja el consumo litro y medio mínimo en la mayoría de coches, mínimo Asiq en un electrico.... 
Guille de powerart, hizo la prueba del i4 m40 y el resultado es muy muy bueno en un viaje i/v a Galicia desde Mordor. El m50 s peor compra para quien pueda claro


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo traduzco a dinero:
> 
> Con 180.000€ puedes hacer 480 km
> 
> ...



Y con 17.000 € que es lo que me costó mi coche diésel de pobre actual podría hacer cero km.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> A parte de lo que comenta el OP, supongo que con los ciclos de carga y descarga, las baterías van perdiendo autonomía.Esto ocurre siempre en el almacenamiento electroquímico por la degradación de los componentes..



PUES HAy decenas de miles de teslas no sufren tanta degradacion como los haters dicen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Me pregunto si luego nos ahorraremos pasar lo de contaminación.a ver qué invent hacen



claro la boina todos los años en madrid es sano y tal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Los resultados son sorprendentes para los que se quieran sorprender. Diré, sorprendentemente, que la realidad de la autonomía de un coche eléctrico es mucho peor, si lo miras después de un año de funcionamiento. Es una estafa en estado puro....aunque Almeida solo deje pasar a este tipo de cosas que se mueven.... un poco y algunas veces. Valiente hijo.... Y habrá algún iletrado o imbécil que lo vote (o mala gente, porque ya no se puede escudar en ignorancia).



cuñado de barra


----------



## Bishop (11 Sep 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Para mi es el único eléctrico que tendría sentido, tipo Toyota mirai.
> 
> El problema es la producción de Hidrógeno con una TRE positiva, que solo sería interesante de excedentes renovables



Bueno... es lo que tiene ser un vector energético. No veo tanto problema en eso; que sí, lo suyo sería usar renovables que por diversas causas se desaprovechan; como en el almacenamiento en sí, que siempre ha sido problemático. ¿Hay avances realmente prometedores en ese aspecto, sea en forma líquida o gaseosa?


----------



## sebososabroso (11 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los talidiesel ya no saben que inventar ya



Crees que es mentira? Por?


----------



## kirocrisis (11 Sep 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero quién coño conduce a 130km/h si eso no si quiera es legal en este país? En serio fuerte pérdida de tiempo para hacer un estudio que no tiene aplicación en la realidad.



Sal de España 130 es la velocidad máxima en casi todas partes.

Y en España de cierto modo también porque las autopistas limitadas a 120 el radar empieza a multar a 128-133 dependiendo CCAA.

Pero no te creas que esos números a 120 serían muy diferentes. Para ganar autonomía en los eléctricos el "límite" son unos 90 km\h.

En Alemania los eléctricos "lentos" ya empiezan a ser un problema porque disminuyen la fluidez del tráfico como hacen los camiones.

Lo peor que en vez de abrir los ojos la "solución" por parte de los políticos en ese país es limitar y rebajar los límites de velocidad. Siempre todo termina en lo mismo. En reducción de libertades


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Crees que es mentira? Por?



siempre sale un articulo diciendo que los electrixos se estropean que se degradan y tal..pero desde 2008 a se han fabricado cientos de miles de teslas.. incluso de hace 12 años y siguen ahi funcionando...
de hecho parece que la gente que tiene teslas les da POR hacer muchos mas kilometros de lo que harian con uno de gasolina


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

kirocrisis dijo:


> Sal de España 130 es la velocidad máxima en casi todas partes.
> 
> Y en España de cierto modo también porque las autopistas limitadas a 120 el radar empieza a multar a 128-133 dependiendo CCAA.
> 
> ...



la tirania de los coches ,la cosa que arruino las ciudades el mundo dando dinero a paises islámicos


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que producirlo pronto habrá dejado de ser económicamente viable.
> 
> La energía necesaria ya no está: los pozos de hidrocarburos sin azufre están casi todos exhaustos.
> Ya sólo queda petróleo dulce en Camp Gahwar y es para mantener tractores y sistemas de riego por goteo... durante unos pocos años.
> ...



Esto NO ES CIERTO. Hay petróleo para aburrir, pero lo que pasa es que se ha demonizado la inversión en el mismo, y claro, se produce una escasez de oferta descomunal. Los fondos ESG no invierten en oil, y muchos retail que se fijan en esas mierdas de progres gsrbanzoneuronales, tampoco.

Después están los bancos, que han dejado de dar financiación a proyectos contaminantes. Con estos ingredientes, cómo pretendes que nademos en petróleo?


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siempre sale un articulo diciendo que los electrixos se estropean que se degradan y tal..pero desde 2008 a se han fabricado cientos de miles de teslas.. incluso de hace 12 años y siguen ahi funcionando...
> de hecho parece que la gente que tiene teslas les da POR hacer muchos mas kilometros de lo que harian con uno de gasolina



Sí, y algunos dueños de Tesla prefieren dinamitarlos antes que arreglarlos. Hay un vídeo de un noruego que contrata a una empresa de explosivos y manda el Tesla de 80000€ a tomar por culo.


----------



## machinaexdeus (11 Sep 2022)

El otro día volviendo de las vacaciones paré en una gasolinera-restaurante que en principio tenía buena pinta, aunque estaban de obras colocando puntos de recarga y ampliando surtidores. Más o menos por el kilómetro 100 de la A3 dirección Madrid. 

No necesitaba repostar el canyonero, pero como tenía ganas de echar un píxel me pedí un café. El servicio daba asco, sucio y lleno de moscas. La barra de cafetería daba asco, con moscas revoloteando por encima de la bollería sin plastificar. Mustafá estaba a cargo de la caja. Mohamed detrás del mostrador. Y seguro que en la cocina se ocultaba Rashid. La única que se salvaba era la camarera que parecía española con cara de 'diomioquehagoyoaquí'. 

El café se quedó allí y lo que quedaba de viaje me lo pasé rascándome las piernas por las mordeduras de moscas que me traje. Además tuve que parar antes de incorporarme a la autovía porque se había colado una avispa de las que rondaban por el aparcamiento. 


Si me tengo que quedar una hora en ese zoco esperando a que se recarguen las pilas de un coche, salgo en las noticias.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y tú deja de ser un estafao.
> Leéte el último World Energy Outlook. Aprende a interpretar gráficos. Yo qué sé, acaba la educación primaria y todo eso. Infórmate en sitios serios en vez de en tinglados magufos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185779




Y lo dice alguien que ha defendido la vakuñacion general de la terapia experimental genética de la que nadie se hace responsable.

Ahora nos vendes coches eléctricos, vete un poquito a tomar por culo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

lo cua e


Lain Coubert dijo:


> Sí, y algunos dueños de Tesla prefieren dinamitarlos antes que arreglarlos. Hay un vídeo de un noruego que contrata a una empresa de explosivos y manda el Tesla de 80000€ a tomar por culo.



lo cual es indicativo de que tiene pasta... es un ATTENTION whore... me ponesUN SOLO ejemplo ...


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> blah blah blah de la terapia experimental genética de la que nadie se hace responsable...



Ni era una terapia ni era experimental ni era genética ni hizo tampoco falta que se hiciera nadie responsable de una mierda.
Todo el planeta lo ha visto, lo mismo que los resultados.
Superadlo de una vez, que parece que no hayáis podido pasar de marzo del 2020. Os habéis quedado en la parra.

Os puede ayudar escuchar un ratito a un damnificado por vuestros comebolas y vuestros bulos:


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Esto NO ES CIERTO. Hay petróleo para aburrir.



El que queda está tan hondo, es tan espeso, está tan sucio y anda tan mangoneado por sus propietarios que cuesta un cojón convertirlo en buen combustible.

En Gahwar al principio brotaba el dulce en surtidores a toda mecha y sólo había que recogerlo para que no pusiera todo perdido. Ahora llevan años inyectando ácidos a altísimas temperaturas y presiones brutales para hacerlo aflorar despacito a la superficie terrestre, pero lo que sale ya contiene tanto azufre que no vale para hacer diésel y casi nadie consigue refinarlo si no es por un ojo de la cara.

A los qñaos y a los negaos os dicen que quedan nosecuántos millones de barriles y de ahí no pasáis porque... ¿para qué os vais a poner en todo eso de vuestras posibilidades y responsabilidades si sólo os interesa que maximizar las primeras y minimizar las segundas? ¿para qué pensar y aceptar lo chungo de las cosas y hacerse cargo de las dificultades y adoptar posturas civilizadas y de interés común dentro de un proyecto colectivo, si eso os haría renunciar a vuestros caprichos particulares y personales? ¡Que se joda el mundo al completo pero que a ti no te quiten tu moto de agua! Así que, nada, queda mucho petróleo todavía. Que tú lo sabes bien, campeona, lo has visto, y ahora te me sacas las existencias sobrepublicitadas por Kuwait, bien infladitas para que no huyan despendolados sus inversores.

Pues chico, si hay tanto crudo tráelo tú. Vete a un yacimiento y ponte con tus medios a ordeñar la roca porosa y luego refínate lo que saques. Que a dos euros el litro de gasóleo lo mismo te forras. Las grandes petroleras llevan diez años desinvirtiendo pero qué sabrán ellas.

En fin, ya os he dicho varias veces que he pasado las vacaciones en África, que es donde mejor se come y se folla en este mundo. He despachado largo y tendido con los que llevan los yacimientos de Guinea Ecuatorial y os aseguro que los que estáis negando sistemáticamente el peak oil pronto seréis otra horda de magufos negaos como los que negabais el virus y luego las vacunas y ahora la esperanza de vida y mañana ya veréis.


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El que queda está tan hondo, es tan espeso, está tan sucio y anda tan mangoneado por sus propietarios que cuesta un cojón convertirlo en buen combustible.
> 
> En Gahwar al principio brotaba el dulce en surtidores a toda mecha y sólo había que recogerlo para que no pusiera todo perdido. Ahora llevan años inyectando ácidos a altísimas temperaturas y presiones brutales para hacerlo aflorar despacito a la superficie terrestre, pero lo que sale ya contiene tanto azufre que no vale para hacer diésel y casi nadie consigue refinarlo si no es por un ojo de la cara.
> 
> ...



Las grandes petroleras por qué crees que están desinvirtiendo? Te respondo yo: tienen al enemigo como accionistas. Los ecologistas van a las juntas de sccionistas disfrazados de animales y convencen a otros accionistas de que es mejor no gastar en exploración y desarrollo. Además, que están desinvirtiendo también en pozos que no son importantes para las majors. Esos pozos "agotados", de hecho, suponen una buenísims inversión para empresas pequeñas y mucho más eficientes. Las majors lo que intentan es satisfacer un poco a los ecosucnormales y que estos guarden la pancarta.

A ver, el único cuñado que hay aquí ERES TÚ. Los pozos en los que estoy invertido en Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial, Egipto, etc. no dejan de aumentar los boe/d año tras año, y eso a pesar de las trabas de inversión que les imponen los paletos como tú, que son los que nos habéis conducido a esta crisis dnergética sin precedentes.

El de Gabón es un oil dulce de mucha calidad y con un API excelente. Vaalco Energy lo saca offshore y lo comercializa incluso a un premium con respecto al Brent.

Después tienes empresas que están sacando buenas producciones en pozos que por métodos convencionales ya no eran rentables. El uso de polímeros da muy buenos resultados.


----------



## esforzado (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que producirlo pronto habrá dejado de ser económicamente viable.
> 
> La energía necesaria ya no está: los pozos de hidrocarburos sin azufre están casi todos exhaustos.
> Ya sólo queda petróleo dulce en Camp Gahwar y es para mantener tractores y sistemas de riego por goteo... durante unos pocos años.
> ...



tu educación brilla por su ausencia, dado que no ha habido provocación previa...

hasta los indocumentados cuñaos de bar sabemos que el diesel no se limita al petrodiesel... y que por lo tanto su origen no se basa exclusivamente a la disponibilidad de la extracción del petróleo, sino que entran en la ecuación multitud de aceites cultivables...

dejando de lado el motor de explosiones, ya se quemaban aceites siglos antes de que alguien se le ocurriera ni pensar que se podían quemar dinosaurios muertos...


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (11 Sep 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Es un parásito que obedece al estado mafioso como buen perro, lo más sensato es ignorarlo, bastardos como este envenenan el país.
> Siempre va con la versión oficial de la tele, no me sorprendería que fuese un impresentable escoria de negro y verde.



Lo se pero el que calla otorga, y si no se lo dice nadie, parece que es la verdad absoluta y cualquier despistado se la traga


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> hasta los indocumentados cuñaos de bar sabemos que el diesel no se limita al petrodiesel... y que por lo tanto su origen no se basa exclusivamente a la disponibilidad de la extracción del petróleo, sino que entran en la ecuación multitud de aceites cultivables...
> 
> dejando de lado el motor de explosiones, ya se quemaban aceites siglos antes de que alguien se le ocurriera ni pensar que se podían quemar dinosaurios muertos...



Claro que sí, campeón. Ahora háblame como si supieras que el biodiésel vale cuatro veces más que el que se nos está terminando.

Por aquello de que los aceites vegetales necesarios para sintetizarlo salen de lo que ya no te vas a poder comer.

Pero el festival del humor es cuando se estudian los insumos del diésel necesario para alimentar los tractores, cosechadoras, sembradoras, recolectoras, trilladoras, sistemas de riego, invernaderos... que hay que arrancar y mantener funcionando para poder producir toda esa plétora de óleos vegetales.

En fin. Quemar biodiésel es como mitigar el hambre comiéndote tu propia mierda.

Y ahora que pase el siguiente cuñao hablando sin haber abierto un libro en su puta vida, por favor, que no hay nivel.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> *Las grandes petroleras por qué crees que están desinvirtiendo? *Te respondo yo: tienen al enemigo como accionistas. Los ecologistas van a las juntas de sccionistas disfrazados de animales y convencen a otros accionistas de que es mejor no gastar en exploración y desarrollo. Además, que están desinvirtiendo también en pozos que no son importantes para las majors. Esos pozos "agotados", de hecho, suponen una buenísims inversión para empresas pequeñas y mucho más eficientes. Las majors lo que intentan es satisfacer un poco a los ecosucnormales y que estos guarden la pancarta.
> 
> A ver, el único cuñado que hay aquí ERES TÚ. Los pozos en los que estoy invertido en Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial, Egipto, etc. no dejan de aumentar los boe/d año tras año, y eso a pesar de las trabas de inversión que les imponen los paletos como tú, que son los que nos habéis conducido a esta crisis dnergética sin precedentes.
> 
> ...





No invierten porque saben que no hay nada que encontrar. Ya se cansaron en décadas pasadas de gastar dinero, buscar, y no encontrar nada que merezca la pena para la inversión que hay que realizar:
















Que lo que pasa actualmente ya viene de muy atrás, desde hace 50 años lo menos, y muchos ahora lo justifican con extrañas conspiraciones. La realidad siempre estuvo ahí para el que le interesara conocerla. En mi caso conozco esas gráficas desde hace ya casi 20 años.


----------



## esforzado (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro que sí, campeón. Ahora háblame como si supieras que el biodiésel vale cuatro veces más que el que se nos está terminando.
> 
> Por aquello de que los aceites vegetales necesarios para sintetizarlo salen de lo que ya no te vas a poder comer.
> 
> ...



como ha cambiado el discurso de "se nos acaba" a "es que es muy caro"... 

y todo eso me lo sueltas cuando un coche a pilas es cuatro veces más caro que su equivalente térmico...

en fin, el club de la comedia es al fondo a la derecha... agur...


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No invierten porque saben que no hay nada que encontrar. Ya se cansaron en décadas pasadas de gastar dinero, buscar, y no encontrar nada que merezca la pena para la inversión que hay que realizar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquiera que sepa del sector oil & gas te dirá lo mismo que he dicho yo. Lo que sí es conspiración es desconocer lo mucho que ha afectado el tema de los criterios ESG en el sector energético. Tu otorga concesiones en USA y no las quites, como hace Biden, y verás lo que dura el cacareado peak oil.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Cualquiera que sepa del sector oil & gas te dirá lo mismo que he dicho yo. Lo que sí es conspiración es desconocer lo mucho que ha afectado el tema de los criterios ESG en el sector energético. Tu otorga concesiones en USA y no las quites, como hace Biden, y verás lo que dura el cacareado peak oil.




USA ya lo perforaron de arriba a abajo, ya no hay mucho más que encontrar. Además, el Peak Oil no se va a solucionar por mucho petróleo que encuentres en un único país. En el mundo, hay más de 200 países, y todos quieren consumir para elevar su nivel de vida, pero países productores sólo hay unos pocos. Las cuentas están claras y la cuenta atrás para el desastre iniciada.


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> USA ya lo perforaron de arriba a abajo, ya no hay mucho más que encontrar. Además, el Peak Oil no se va a solucionar por mucho petróleo que encuentres en un único país. En el mundo, hay más de 200 países, y todos quieren consumir para elevar su nivel de vida, pero países productores sólo hay unos pocos. Las cuentas están claras y la cuenta atrás para el desastre iniciada.



Las tecnologías de drileo direccional y nuevos apuntalantes están rejuvenecimiento muchos pozos. Yo estoy invertido en algunas empresas del Mississipi y van como un tiro. Los recursos no dejan de pasar a reservas gracias al gran salto tecnológico que ha habido en las técnicas de perforación.

En Europa nos quejamos de que faltan materias primas, pero no dejamos hacer fracking ni explotar casi ningún tipo de minería. De esa manera claro que habrá "peak de petróleo", pero también de cobre y de muchos otros metales. Y será un peak artificial.

Arabia Saudita ahí la tienes, con producciones constantes en torno a los 9-10Millones bbl/día durante los últimos cuarenta años. USA claro que marcaría la diferencia si dejasen explotar su petróleo a sus empresas. El déficit actual debe de rondar los 2 Mb/día a nivel global. Te aseguro que eso lo cubre USA sin ningún problema si le dan luz verde a las petroleras. Lo que pasa es que nadie invierte hoy millones de dólares en una industria que los políticos se quieren cargar en breve. Por eso las petroleras reparten dividendos y recompran acciones en vez de gastar en exploración y desarrollo. Es la crónica de una muerte anunciada, pero por los políticos, no por el peak oil.


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

Si hay algo peor que un cuñado que habla sin tener ni puta idea de lo que dice (esto es, el forero promedio) es un iluminao encantado de haberse conocido al que le dieron un mecano y ya se cree ingeniero. Hablo unos tíos convencidos de que una conclusión brillante es eso a lo que llegan ellos solitos cuando se han cansado de aquilatar los datos. Veámoslo con un ejemplo palmario:



Lain Coubert dijo:


> A ver, el único cuñado que hay aquí ERES TÚ. Los pozos en los que estoy invertido en Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial, Egipto, etc. no dejan de aumentar los boe/d año tras año, y eso a pesar de las trabas de inversión que les imponen los paletos como tú, que son los que nos habéis conducido a esta crisis dnergética sin precedentes.
> 
> El de Gabón es un oil dulce de mucha calidad y con un API excelente. Vaalco Energy lo saca offshore y lo comercializa incluso a un premium con respecto al Brent.



Studiemos tu sabiduría inversora pues:

















Esas tres curvas, las tres heridas de muerte desde hace más de una década, son las de tus tres superproductores del copón.
Que los juntas a todos y no dan ni el 9% de lo que es un productor serio, de los que yo te hablo, como este:







Puedes comprobar los datos que te traigo, los he sacado de aquí:








Producción de petróleo 2021







datosmacro.expansion.com





Verás que estás tan perdido que ni las magnitudes del problema entiendes, porque tus tres productores juntos no conseguirían mantener el consumo mundial de crudo actual ni durante un finde, esto es, que estás tomando un todo por las partes pudendas con todo el descaro pero probablemente sin enterarte siquiera.

¿Dónde están esos rendimientos crecientes de los que hablas tú? Pues en algunos pozos sueltos, pero son pozos a los que les quedan dos telediarios. Tú te informas mirando las cifras que se inflan para atraer inversores-cuñao y yo hace tres semanas estaba visitando una explotación clave en Guinea Ecuatorial, lo sabrías si me siguieras por aquí. Y si quieres te digo lo que hay en el mundo real: te están engañando como a un panoli nivel inversor palillero. Pero tran, que lo voy a desarrollar. Para que sopeses ir deshaciendo posiciones.

A ver. Lo que andan haciendo en muchos tinglados guineanos no es lo normal, bombear agua en los pozos maduros para hacer aflorar el crudo, sino contaminarlos con gases ácidos y tóxicos, inyectándolos a unas temperaturas y presiones demenciales. Con eso ceban las bombas para que salten los hidrocarburos más densos y a eso es a lo que tú llamas "desarrollo". Consiste en dar un pelotazo del tipo "agarra el dinero y corre" para maximizar los rendimientos a corto plazo y así llenar los fondos de inversión de trepas de tu calibre, atraídos por el panal de rica miel. La realidad al final es que así los pozos duran muy poco, rinden mucho menos y acaban exhaustos y envenenados enseguida, en vez de dar rendimientos a bajo ritmo durante generaciones, que es lo que bien podrían hacer si se cuidaran como se cuidan los pozos de los daneses. Que es lo que pedimos los rojos y los ecologistas, que no se drenen a lo burro hasta quedar depletizados y arruinar a miles de personas, tú el primero.

Pero la cosa no acaba ahí, es mucho peor. Resulta que muchos de tus fantásticos (y minúsculos) pozos andan tan despanzurraos ya que, vale, todavía sacan para dar buen diésel en refino porque son bastante jóvenes, pero ya hace tiempo que no valen para producir baratos la mayor parte de los plásticos más demandados y la práctica totalidad de la petroquímica clave. Los han envenenado tanto que, garantizando la seguridad alimentaria, no se puede hacer muchos pesticidas y fertilizantes con ellos sin exponerse a unos precios de infarto; por lo que no, no valen tanto como te han dicho cuando han conseguido que sólo mires las cifras que les convienen y que no atiendas a la letra pequeña.

¿Significa esto que vas a palmar pasta a cascoporro? A largo plazo te aseguro yo por mis santos cojones que así será, en cosa de meses quizá. ¿Cómo estoy tan seguro? Pues porque toda la inversión, las infraestructuras y las políticas con las que me he encontrado yo en Alba y en Zafiro son de una precariedad y de una proyección propias del que sólo ha venido a llevarse lo gordo lo antes posible y salir cagando hostias. Te aseguro que la gente que lleva aquello tiene los helicópteros al ralentí y que para cuando el ritmo de extracción se desplome mil veces más rápido de lo normal, lo más probable es que prendan fuego a los pozos cantores y le echen la culpa a algún enemigo político o estado vecino molesto, para así no tener que dar cuentas de sus negligencias, inflado de cifras y malas gestiones. Lo sé porque hay guineanos que ya lo dan por hecho y así lo explican a todo el que se acerca. Es todo pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, todo pelotazo y cortoplacismo a saco y no me líes ecologista rojo de mierda, que aquí venimos a forrarnos a la de ya. Y me como el rabo a que lo de Gabón es todavía peor, porque lo de Egipto clama al cielo. Te daría detalles pero para qué.

Concedo que puedes estar ganando pasta durante los próximos meses pero métete en la cabeza que eso acabará fatal y que cuando lo haga tu inversión de pronto no valdrá una mierda y no podrás reclamar nada porque el motivo será un conflicto armado, accidente o similar, cosa que hará que la aseguradora te deje tirado a ti pero no al listo que incendió el pozo. Y ahora puedes seguir pensando que has comprado un gran potro de carreras, pero lo cierto es que tu apuesta es sobre un caballo brutalmente puesto de esteroides y anabolizantes, que va tan hasta las trancas como que el día menos pensado te revienta en medio de una carrera.

Y cuando estemos con la mierda al cuello y no haya alimentos básicos en el súper, yo me levantaré para afeitarme y le diré al espejo que, oh, sí, lo reconozco: interrumpí mis vacaciones para pasarme por las plataformas pensando en hacer lo que tú e invertir, a tenor de lo bien que estaba dando aquello en cifras... pero al final no lo hice por decencia. Tú acuérdate de lo que has alimentado con tu sabiduría inversora y pasa las décadas de ascazo y mugre que nos esperan sabiéndote de los que precipitaron la debacle al vender barato el futuro de tu especie.

Apuesto a que todo eso te da igual, "son negocios", te tirás.
Pero también estoy seguro de que te acabo de joder la tarde y eso me nutre.


----------



## sebososabroso (11 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siempre sale un articulo diciendo que los electrixos se estropean que se degradan y tal..pero desde 2008 a se han fabricado cientos de miles de teslas.. incluso de hace 12 años y siguen ahi funcionando...
> de hecho parece que la gente que tiene teslas les da POR hacer muchos mas kilometros de lo que harian con uno de gasolina



Este articulo no va solo de Tesla, es del fenómeno. Yo por ejemplo soy de los que piensa que el eléctrico tiene su público, eso si, muy limitado, y supongo que ese público sabe lo que es y cuales son sus cartas. Lo que no se puede esperar es que el eléctrico puede ocupar el hueco del térmico. Y menos por el precio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Este articulo no va solo de Tesla, es del fenómeno. Yo por ejemplo soy de los que piensa que el eléctrico tiene su público, eso si, muy limitado, y supongo que ese público sabe lo que es y cuales son sus cartas. Lo que no se puede esperar es que el eléctrico puede ocupar el hueco del térmico. Y menos por el precio.



teniendo en cuenta que los primero cocheS DE VERDAD electricos aparecieron en 2008... luego 2012...solo llevamos 10 años...el tdi tardo un poco mas que ese periodo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Las tecnologías de drileo direccional y nuevos apuntalantes están rejuvenecimiento muchos pozos. Yo estoy invertido en algunas empresas del Mississipi y van como un tiro. Los recursos no dejan de pasar a reservas gracias al gran salto tecnológico que ha habido en las técnicas de perforación.
> 
> En Europa nos quejamos de que faltan materias primas, pero no dejamos hacer fracking ni explotar casi ningún tipo de minería. De esa manera claro que habrá "peak de petróleo", pero también de cobre y de muchos otros metales. Y será un peak artificial.
> 
> Arabia Saudita ahí la tienes, con producciones constantes en torno a los 9-10Millones bbl/día durante los últimos cuarenta años. USA claro que marcaría la diferencia si dejasen explotar su petróleo a sus empresas. El déficit actual debe de rondar los 2 Mb/día a nivel global. Te aseguro que eso lo cubre USA sin ningún problema si le dan luz verde a las petroleras. Lo que pasa es que nadie invierte hoy millones de dólares en una industria que los políticos se quieren cargar en breve. Por eso las petroleras reparten dividendos y recompran acciones en vez de gastar en exploración y desarrollo. Es la crónica de una muerte anunciada, pero por los políticos, no por el peak oil.



y ahora imagina que hagamos mineria espacial


----------



## Satori (11 Sep 2022)

Hasta las subidas bestiales, iba casi todo el mundo a 130 o más. Con las subidas, hay bastante peña que ha bajado de 120, pero otra vez vuelven a pisar el acelerador.


----------



## Satori (11 Sep 2022)

cierto, ahora es del 5% o así.


----------



## sebososabroso (11 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que los primero cocheS DE VERDAD electricos aparecieron en 2008... luego 2012...solo llevamos 10 años...el tdi tardo un poco mas que ese periodo



He visto taxis de Madrid de 1910 eléctricos, con baterías de plomo ácido. Esto no es nuevo, es solo una vuelta de tuerca. La inversión que se está haciendo en el tema eléctrico por ser la única vía que le dan no esta dando los resultados que esperaban, es como el tema de los catalizadores, no se puede ir mas por motivos de pura física. 
Las baterías que llevan los teslas fue diseñada en los ochenta, pero es cierto que ha dado buenos resultados, se ha notado, al menos es lo que se dice en el sector, que dado el volumen de vehículos se esta bajando los estándares de calidad, me contaron de un Tesla que tenía unos 250.000 kilómetros, y aun tenía las pastillas de la casa y la batería también, era uno de alquiler o algo así.


----------



## Samael (11 Sep 2022)

Esos juguetes no son competitivos ni rentables. Además son más peligrosos y más caros de reparar .








Los coches eléctricos provocan accidentes más caros y con más daños


Cuestiones como la potencia, la inmediatez en la entrega de ésta, y su mayor peso, hace que si se ven envueltos en un incidente las consecuencias sean mayores.




motor.elpais.com


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si hay algo peor que un cuñado que habla sin tener ni puta idea de lo que dice (esto es, el forero promedio) es un iluminao encantado de haberse conocido al que le dieron un mecano y ya se cree ingeniero. Hablo unos tíos convencidos de que una conclusión brillante es eso a lo que llegan ellos solitos cuando se han cansado de aquilatar los datos. Veámoslo con un ejemplo palmario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, cómo están las cabezas! Lo que no es decente es no invertir, y pretender vivir de paguicas estatales. Así nos luce el pelo en este país.

Por qué me ibas a joder la tarde? Yo es que la lógica de los rogelios, me vas a perdonar, pero me cuesta un huevo entenderla. Capitalismo, ahorro y trabajo duru, lo demás es todo miseria.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Sep 2022)

El eléctrico es el vídeo Veta


----------



## HaCHa (11 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo que no es decente es no invertir, y pretender vivir de paguicas estatales.



¿Qué tiene que ver eso con lo que he intentado explicarte yo?
Te estoy puto diciendo que se ha terminado la energía barata y que estás invertido en tomar por culo en la trena. ¿Y tú me vienes con que yo lo que quiero son pagas del estado, cuando te digo que he visto tus pozos y he salido despendolado? ¡Existen médicos para lo tuyo!


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (11 Sep 2022)

¿Esas mierdas cuestan más que una avioneta?


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con lo que he intentado explicarte yo?
> Te estoy puto diciendo que se ha terminado la energía barata y que estás invertido en tomar por culo en la trena. ¿Y tú me vienes con que yo lo que quiero son pagas del estado, cuando te digo que he visto tus pozos y he salido despendolado? ¡Existen médicos para lo tuyo!



Guinea Ecuatorial no es santo de mi devoción, es en lo único que coincidimos. En Gabón, hay pozos de muchísima calidad. Y ya te dije que es la falta de inversión la que ha provocado la caída de producción en África. No sé qué no entiendes de eso?

Egipto no me gusta el petróleo pesado que tienen, pero hay que perdonar a la empresa que poseo y que se han expandido hacia allí. Que básicamente lo han hecho para ganar tamaño y conseguir financiación para nuevas explotaciones en Gabón. Te estoy hablando de inversiones que ya he multiplicado x8 o más.

Y sí, llevo más de 20 años en este mundillo y me he comido mojones importantes, ya fuera por estimaciones sobredimensionadas o por directivas que sólo piensan en ampliar capital y sangrar al accionista. PERO EL PEAK OIL ES LA ÚLTIMA DE MIS PREOCUPACIONES. La producción de oil, gas y carbón seguirán aumentando a nivel mundial en el mix energético, y eso es incuestionable.

A Turiel cada vez que saca un vidrio nos descojonamos de él, es algo así como nuestra mascota. Tú si quieres también puedes serlo. Tienes madera.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (12 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pero al menos son baratos…


----------



## manottas (12 Sep 2022)

Y ese no es el problema. El problema es que compras un eléctrico y ya es obsoleto porque la característica principal que es la autonomía no la cumple.

En un combustión siempre, sea s


birdland dijo:


> Y no han querido hacer sangre !
> 
> yo he llevado varios , con tres ocupantes y conduciendo como conduzco siempre…
> 
> y menos de la mitad de lo que dicen …y ojo , sin temperaturas bajas .



El problema ya nace desde el inicio. La autonomia electrica no es real (y por mucho), el coche nace obsoleto desde el dia de la compra. Con unas autonomias muy, pero muy especificas y maquilladas en circunstancias practicamente no usuales.

Un coche de combustion, ya sea de hace 50 años, nuevo, barato, caro, la caracteristica principal que busca el cliente que es la autonomia la cumplen desde el inicio y en todas las circunstancias y en todos los modelos.

Luego nos vamos al segundo problema. La efimeridad del coche en pocos años se te va a quedar obsoleto frente a otros vehiculos mas actuales siendo el valor de reposicion altisimo frente a los vehiculos de combustible.

¿Quien compra un coche electrico de hace 6 o 7 años? ¿Que valor residual tienen?

¿Alquien recuerda haber visto a la venta Renault Zoes, Izzys, BYD, Citroen Zeros, etc de segunda mano? El que compro esos vehiculos ademas de pagar un paston, perdieron todo el valor al poco tiempo.

Y por ultimo la inseguridad.
¿Donde lo cargo si vivo en el centro y aparco en la calle?
¿Que precio voy a pagar por recargarlo?
Los viajes se convierten en aventuras
Te tienes que volver experto en ahorro y analizar sobre la marcha. Cuidado con la calefaccion, si hace frio, si hace calor, si hay viento, si el cargador va a funcionar o va a estar libre en destino, si voy muy cargado o poco cargado, si voy de noche, etc


----------



## Tyler·Durden (12 Sep 2022)

Brutal los cochecicos a pilas.


----------



## Tagghino (12 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Y no han querido hacer sangre !
> 
> yo he llevado varios , con tres ocupantes y conduciendo como conduzco siempre…
> 
> y menos de la mitad de lo que dicen …y ojo , sin temperaturas bajas .



Y sobre el climatizados podrías decir algo?

Es decir, cuanto afecta llevar puesto el aire acondicionado durante el trayecto?


----------



## Satori (12 Sep 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Eso es mas viable, pero quien paga las baterías?



lo he dicho en la frase anterior: las electrolineras.


----------



## sebososabroso (12 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> lo he dicho en la frase anterior: las electrolineras.



Es mucho dinero, y encima es el mantenimiento de las mismas, estos problemas ya se tuvieron con el ZOE siendo la batería intercambiable y al final se quedo en nada, luego cantas baterías tienes? De que modelos? Si las electrolineras son como el mundo de las gasolineras lo veo difícil, ya que hay mucho pájaro.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Pongamos la estafa en perspectiva
Precisamente, fue en aquel país donde un *Volkswagen Passat TDI* batió el récord de autonomía en un coche de gasóleo: ¡nada menos que 2.616 kilómetros con un depósito de 73 litros! A continuación, tienes una galería de la berlina germana que se vende en la actualidad.7 feb 2022 








¡Un coche diésel completó 2.616 km con un depósito!


En 2012, los australianos John y Helen Taylor completaron 2.616 kilómetros con un Volkswagen Passat TDI sin tener que repostar. Recordamos este récord.




es.motor1.com




.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (12 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Pongamos la estafa en perspectiva
> Precisamente, fue en aquel país donde un *Volkswagen Passat TDI* batió el récord de autonomía en un coche de gasóleo: ¡nada menos que 2.616 kilómetros con un depósito de 73 litros! A continuación, tienes una galería de la berlina germana que se vende en la actualidad.7 feb 2022
> 
> 
> ...








EL PETRÓLEO, UN RECURSO RENOVABLE E INAGOTABLE


https://trotapoker.tv/video/el-petroleo-un-recurso-renovable-e-inagotable/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## birdland (12 Sep 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y sobre el climatizados podrías decir algo?
> 
> Es decir, cuanto afecta llevar puesto el aire acondicionado durante el trayecto?



La verdad es que en eso no me fijé…es tan estresante ver como baja la “aguja “ de la batería que ni miras para el climatizador , 
Eso si , los que tuve aceleraban como demonios , y en las rotondas son muuuuy divertidos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Sep 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Y pensar que cancelaron todos lo planes de gasolina/gasoil siendo un 93% más eficientes y menos contaminantes.



Quien tiene coche con motor de combustión tiene un tesoro!


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El que queda está tan hondo, es tan espeso, está tan sucio y anda tan mangoneado por sus propietarios que cuesta un cojón convertirlo en buen combustible.
> 
> En Gahwar al principio brotaba el dulce en surtidores a toda mecha y sólo había que recogerlo para que no pusiera todo perdido. Ahora llevan años inyectando ácidos a altísimas temperaturas y presiones brutales para hacerlo aflorar despacito a la superficie terrestre, pero lo que sale ya contiene tanto azufre que no vale para hacer diésel y casi nadie consigue refinarlo si no es por un ojo de la cara.
> 
> ...



Covilerdo peakolero come pollas, te las tragas todas, por supuesto el cambio mierdatico no?

Puto SUBNORMAL de mierda hijo de puta npc


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Sep 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero quién coño conduce a 130km/h si eso no si quiera es legal en este país? En serio fuerte pérdida de tiempo para hacer un estudio que no tiene aplicación en la realidad.



Flanderazo retrasado mental come pollas


----------



## Samael (13 Sep 2022)

Comprobamos cómo se desploma la autonomía de 36 coches eléctricos a 130 km/h


36 coches eléctricos, una sola carga de batería y a 130 km/h por autovía. ¿Cuál es más fiel a su consumo oficial? Esta macrocomparativate va a dar la respuesta




www.autobild.es


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (13 Sep 2022)

Con el Tesla Model 3, entrar en el mundo Tesla es comparativamente barato, por poco menos de 50.000 euros, hacerte a su puesto de conducción requiere un poco de tiempo para acostumbrarse. Pero vale la pena, porque el coche eléctrico estadounidense impresiona con una autonomía de autopista de 363 km.


----------



## Samael (13 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Pongamos la estafa en perspectiva
> Precisamente, fue en aquel país donde un *Volkswagen Passat TDI* batió el récord de autonomía en un coche de gasóleo: ¡nada menos que 2.616 kilómetros con un depósito de 73 litros! A continuación, tienes una galería de la berlina germana que se vende en la actualidad.7 feb 2022
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto cuesta ese mechero?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (13 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cuesta ese mechero?



El enlace es del 2012. Creo que ahora la autonomía ronda los 3300


----------



## Satori (13 Sep 2022)

no sé por donde vivirás tú, pero el verano pasado y éste mi mujer hemos recorrido España de norte a sur y de este a oeste, y la norma es ir un poco por encima de 120 en las autovías. Y además comprobadísimo porque como a mi mujer no le gusta correr, ponía el control de crucero a 120km/h justas y nos adelantaba todo dios.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Sep 2022)

General Motors y Hertz acuerdan un pedido de 175.000 coches eléctricos


Las empresas de alquiler de coches siguen ampliando su oferta eléctrica en todo el mundo. General Motors y Hertz firman un contrato que supondrá la incorporación de 175.000 eléctricos a la flota de rent a car.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Sep 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Y ese no es el problema. El problema es que compras un eléctrico y ya es obsoleto porque la característica principal que es la autonomía no la cumple.
> 
> En un combustión siempre, sea s
> 
> ...



Normal, con la batería fundida , prepara lo menos 5000 pavos para una nueva. Quizás alguien que sepa puede verla y ver el tema de como están todas las celdas y por cuanto puede salir el arreglo.
Usted lo ha dicho, viajes de aventuras. Sin embargo coges tu coche combustión , y no te preocupas, te surge una urgencia, no pasa nada, en 5 minutos repostas y casi puedes cruzar España.


----------



## MaGiVer (24 Sep 2022)

¿Que se siente cuando la "reserva" de un turbo diesel tiene más autonomía que tu tablet con ruedas?


----------



## gabrielo (24 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Menudo timo, ya hay que ser tonto



vaselina en el culo con final feliz se llama.

ya la cosa empieza a mejorar los coches chinos son mas baratos eso si demasiado caro para el sueldo español pero bueno algo es algo ofrecen lo mismo por 30000 lo que el coche europeo lo ofrece por 42000 o 45000 ,esperemos que quien nos trajo los impuestos medioambientales les borren de un plumazo y que los europeos vengan con coches de gasolina y gasoil de toda la vida a precio del 2016 mas inflación mientras tanto nuestro narciso este pudriéndose en Guantánamo


----------



## gabrielo (24 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> el futuro que nadie quiere metido con calzador
> 
> el paso del coche de caballos al de motor fue natural y sin forzar
> el de motor de combustión a eléctrico está siendo forzado



es como una violación anal con un manubrio de 28 centímetros por 6 sin vaselina


----------



## Hermericus (24 Sep 2022)

Comprar un coche electrico su haces trayectos largos es una gran equivocacion.


----------



## batería (24 Sep 2022)

El político italiano Matteo Salvini quiere un referéndum sobre la prohibición de vender coches térmicos en la UE a partir de 2035 | forococheselectricos


Matteo Salvini quiere un referéndum sobre la prohibición de vender coches térmicos nuevos en la Unión Europea a partir del año 2035




forococheselectricos.com


----------



## Er_guapoh (24 Sep 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> ¿Que se siente cuando la "reserva" de un turbo diesel tiene más autonomía que tu tablet con ruedas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1202358



Que coche es? Parece frances?


----------



## MaGiVer (24 Sep 2022)

Er_guapoh dijo:


> Que coche es? Parece frances?



Peugeot 508


----------



## manottas (24 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Normal, con la batería fundida , prepara lo menos 5000 pavos para una nueva. Quizás alguien que sepa puede verla y ver el tema de como están todas las celdas y por cuanto puede salir el arreglo.
> Usted lo ha dicho, viajes de aventuras. Sin embargo coges tu coche combustión , y no te preocupas, te surge una urgencia, no pasa nada, en 5 minutos repostas y casi puedes cruzar España.



Creo que el reemplazo de las baterias es mas caro aun.... Me estaba sonando, y ya hace tiempo, que las baterias de un Renaul Zoe te lo vendian sin baterias y tenias que comprarlas y estaba entorno de los 8000 euros y eso hace años. Me suena el reemplazo de alguna actual y estan sobre los 12.000 boniatos. 

Algun experto que nos aclare.


----------



## batería (22 Oct 2022)

Hasta 200 km menos: así afecta la llegada del frío a tu coche eléctrico


Ante la próxima llegada del frío, es importante que sepas cuidar tu coche eléctrico de la mejor manera si no quieres que se vea mermado




www.adslzone.net


----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (22 Oct 2022)

EP Tender, un extensor de autonomía para el coche eléctrico


Toda la información relacionada con las baterías eléctricas. Coches eléctricos, motos eléctricas. scooters eléctricos, patinetes eléctricos, bicicletas eléctricas...




infoelectrico.com


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (22 Oct 2022)

Brotes verdes (v2) dijo:


> EP Tender, un extensor de autonomía para el coche eléctrico
> 
> 
> Toda la información relacionada con las baterías eléctricas. Coches eléctricos, motos eléctricas. scooters eléctricos, patinetes eléctricos, bicicletas eléctricas...
> ...



En caso de impacto, no se apaga el incendio en 10 días. Creo que arrancaría la bola del coche. Un perro caniche que va sin cinturón de seguridad, a 100 km/h tiene el peso de un toro en caso de salir despedido contra el conductor.


----------



## u n (22 Oct 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> El enlace es del 2012. Creo que ahora la autonomía ronda los 3300



Si le pones un remolque ligero lleno de garrafas de combustible, no tienes que repostar en 2 años.


----------



## ProfePaco (22 Oct 2022)

Buenísimo. En la gran mayoría no puedes hacer un triste Madrid- Valencia


----------



## skan (10 Nov 2022)

Ahí falta el Lucid Air


----------



## skan (10 Nov 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Y lo dice alguien que ha defendido la vakuñacion general de la terapia experimental genética de la que nadie se hace responsable.
> 
> Ahora nos vendes coches eléctricos, vete un poquito a tomar por culo.



No digas tonterías, anda.


----------



## el futuro (10 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo traduzco a dinero:
> 
> Con 180.000€ puedes hacer 480 km
> 
> ...



Y eso sin carga. Mete a varios pasajeros y/o equipaje, con viento o carreteras complicadas.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (10 Nov 2022)

va a comprar electrico su puta madre


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Nov 2022)

el coche eléctrico y su progresiva imposición , que no implantación, solo está motivado para hacer accesible unicamente el coche a las clases más pudientes, que son las que podrán cambiar la batería cada dos por tres y optar a modelos con autonomía decente. El ecologetismo y todo el entramado ideológico-religioso con niñas virginales que nos dan la buena nueva, bendición papal inclusive, es solo la justificación para que la gente trague, como en la India son sagradas las vacas para que las castas más bajas no tengan acceso a proteina animal y por tanto sigan siendo débiles e incapaces de rebelión... umm, a que me suena.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> el coche eléctrico y su progresiva imposición , que no implantación, solo está motivado para hacer accesible unicamente el coche a las clases más pudientes, que son las que podrán cambiar la batería cada dos por tres y optar a modelos con autonomía decente. El ecologetismo y todo el entramado ideológico-religioso con niñas virginales que nos dan la buena nueva, bendición papal inclusive, es solo la justificación para que la gente trague, como en la India son sagradas las vacas para que las castas más bajas no tengan acceso a proteina animal y por tanto sigan siendo débiles e incapaces de rebelión... umm, a que me suena.



con la implantacion de la bateria estructural, que ya tiene el polestar 2, no se cambiara ninguna bateria, son como los smart watch de tissot, cuando se acaba la bateria hay que tirar el reloj, sacar celda por celda de todos los tubos de la estructura del coche es un trabajo de chinos mucho mas caro que el coche entero.


----------



## Escombridos (10 Nov 2022)

Y de cada cuánto explotan las baterías no dicen nada?

Ni que van ha hacer con los cementerios de baterías usadas?

Harán con las baterías lo mismo que con los neumáticos?







Cuántos puntos de carga harán falta teniendo en cuenta que se necesitan unas dos horas de carga teniendo en cuenta que ahora con los de combustión que se llenan en 5 minutos hay colas. ¿Cómo serán las colas para cargar el coche eléctrico durante dos horas?


----------



## daaxe (11 Nov 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Y de cada cuánto explotan las baterías no dicen nada?
> 
> Ni que van ha hacer con los cementerios de baterías usadas?
> 
> ...



No habrá colas porque solo los tendrá la élite, el vulgo al bus o en patinete...


----------



## Escachador (11 Nov 2022)

daaxe dijo:


> No habrá colas porque solo los tendrá la élite, el vulgo al bus o en patinete...



No se lo creen ni ellos, o circulamos todos o tiramos la puta al rio. Es facil sabotear las carreteras.


----------



## daaxe (11 Nov 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> No se lo creen ni ellos, o circulamos todos o tiramos la puta al rio. Es facil sabotear las carreteras.



Ya, bueno, mi fe en la resistencia de la humanidad a los abusos de los poderosos no está muy alta en estos momentos...


----------



## batería (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## burbujero.23 (12 Nov 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Si lo hacen a 200 km/h (con los modelos que alcancen esa velocidad) alguno se funde y los porcentajes rondarían el 70%. Además tendrías que sustituir la batería cada 3 años.



Preguntales a los polis en las persecuciones.

Algunos de sus vehículos a 160 les baja más de un 75 x ciento su autonomía


----------



## batería (12 Nov 2022)

burbujero.23 dijo:


> Preguntales a los polis en las persecuciones.
> 
> Algunos de sus vehículos a 160 les baja más de un 75 x ciento su autonomía


----------



## manottas (12 Nov 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Y de cada cuánto explotan las baterías no dicen nada?
> 
> Ni que van ha hacer con los cementerios de baterías usadas?
> 
> ...



Se puede hacer un calculo por el cuento de la vieja. 

El kilometraje medio en España en vehiculos particulares son 12.500 km/año.

Es mirar el parque automovilistico privado y hacer un calculo si todos los coches fueran electricos.


----------

